# Downtown LA bicycle in Santa monica



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Road rage-Cyclist in beverly hills*

BMW driver sought in Beverly Hills road rage crash - latimes.com

I though Beverly hills would be safe. I guess its better to get license plate than to try to fight with someone.


----------

